# Logic Articulation COMPLETE Software Suite ::: Art Groups, Colors, Navigator, Art Teleport => iPad



## A.G (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

Audio Grocery is excited to introduce the AG Logic Articulation COMPLETE bundle. After three years of development, we have managed to build a complete system which offers all essential components for the creation and controll of the articulations of today’s Instruments. Pre Order NOW - 30% OFF (see the Key Features below).






*
Key Features*

Logic Articulation Maps EDITOR

The Articulation Maps EDITOR Software is compatible with
OS X 10.9 - 10.12 and Retina displays. The Editor offers:
• MIDI Channel, Two Key Switches + Latch,
Program Change and two CC Map assignments.
• Articulation Maps manual ordering + magnetic grouping (New).
• Articulation Maps coloring and auto ordering by Color (New).
• Articulation Groups (New).
• Articulation Maps Power/Bypass buttons (New).
• Enhanced Map Prefix system (New). The Program Numbers and 
the Remote KS Prefixes are generated and updated automatically 
according to the Maps custom order.
• Insert a new Map at selection (New).
• MIDI Parts Ch.All or Ch.1-16 Page Editing (New).
• MIDI Parts custom selection and deletion (New).
• Import Maps Preset into the current loaded Preset (New).
• Import former AG Maps v2 and v3 compatibility.
• Export Maps Names and Prefixes as Logic Program Names (New).
• Teleport Maps to iPad (Lemur) - AG Remote Workstation (New).
• Multi Selection and various batch Editing functions.
• Articulations Navigator window with "Always on Top" option (New).
• Display the Articulations in the MIDI FX Interface - 2nd Navigator (New).
• Info dialog with RTF and dynamic Internet hyper links support (New).
• Multi & Mono Timbral Modes.
• Copy to Clipboard quick Maps Export.

Logic Articulation Maps Switching Methods

• Via Automation Control Points shown as Articulation Text Names.
• Via Program Change messages shown as Articulation Text Names (New).

Mono & Multi Timbral Logic Instrument Compatibility

• Mono Timbral Single Track MIDI Channel & Articulation switching.
This mode is Ideal for Instruments such as EW Play, LASS, Berlin etc.
Multi Timbrality can be achieved by using multiple Instrument instances sorted by type.
• Multi Timbral Articulation Switching. It is compatible with the Logic Software Multi Instruments and now with the Environment Multi Instruments (New).

Enhanced Articulation Maps Remote Control

• Brand new iPad (Lemur) Bidirectional Remote Control Workstation (New).
Now the Maps EDITOR can Teleport the Map Names, Group Names and the Colors directly into the new AG Remote Control Workstation.
• Direct Remote Control. You can use a second Keyboard Key Switches or any MIDI device which sends Control Change or Program Change to remote the Articulations Maps (New).
• Indirect Remote Control. AG Toolkit comes with extra Environment
Articulation Remote Control tool. It is designed for Master Keyboard splitting.

Multi Instrument Standards Compatibility

• Full UACC v2 Mono/Multi Maps Preset. The UACC Maps Preset is powered by correspondent TouchOSC & Lemur Remote Presets (New).
• Vienna Instruments and VEP full support. You can switch the X/Y axes + Matrixes simultaneously via two KS, CC or Program Maps' Assignments.
The VSL Maps are powered by correspondent TouchOSC & Lemur Presets such as "Dimension Strings", "Dimension Brass" etc.
• Momentary Key Switching Instruments support + Intelligent KS latching.

*Pre Ordering Information (30% OFF)*

The product will be released in two modules.
*Module 1* will be released on October 15th, 2016.
It will come with 80% of the components including:
• Logic Articulation Software Editor with Factory Map Presets.
• MIDI FX plugins, Environment tools and Transform Sets.
• TouchOSC & Lemur remote presets such as UACC, VSL etc.
• Multi Media HD Video Tutorials Pack 1.

*Module 2* will be released on November 1st, 2016.
It will come with additional components including:
• Articulation Maps Remote Control Workstation (iPad Lemur).
• Extra updates for the Articulation Software Editor.
• Additional Factory Presets.
• Multi Media HD Video Tutorials Pack 2.

*Note*: After the Pre Ordering payment you will get AG Toolkit v4.0. The new AG COMPLETE 5.0 Modules 1/2 will be provided to you
later (on October 15th & November 1st respectively).



*Update Information*

AG Logic Toolkit v1-4 owners can update for 25 Euro after the 15 of October.



Best Regards,

Ivan & AG Team


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow Ivan. 

Really interested to see more of the remote iPad implementation.

Very easy purchase decision for me as a happy user!

One question: you mention Spitfire and VSL... What other libs do you include maps/presets for now?


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 2, 2016)

Wahou!! can't wait.


----------



## A.G (Oct 2, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> One question: you mention Spitfire and VSL... What other libs do you include maps/presets for now?



Hi,
The catalogue is very long. We will update and publish it after each Module release.
By the way the main AG Maps EDITOR power is that you can create custom Art Maps and their respective iPad Remote layouts just for seconds. The Factory Maps are full working, however we offer them as reference ones so you can have an idea how to organize and make Maps, Groups etc according to your personal setup and taste. You are not locked to any Scripter Preset which is valid for a given library.
The new "Import Maps Presets/Merge" feature and the custom Maps ordering features are the core of that philosophy. 
I have announced the AG "Maps Farm" presets sharing idea in the pass. We have not started yet, because we needed a rock solid software system like the new AG COMPLETE. After the COMPLETE official release we will start the "AG Maps Farm" here in VI Control so all AG users can share AG EDITOR Map Presets.


----------



## anp27 (Oct 2, 2016)

Really looking forward to updating!


----------



## A.G (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi,
After the AG COMPLETE announcement we had lots of Pre-Ordering sells - Thanks!
There are some FAQ provided to the AG Email hotline.
I’d like to publish some of the FAQ here just to keep you in touch:

*Q*. What is the *maximum Maps* amount available in Logic?
*A*. Logic X Articulation COMPLETE comes with an ultra optimized engine (75%-90% optimization). Now the Articulation Software Editor filters automatically all non-programed Map Assignments. For example, if you have set a MIDI Channel and a KS1 assignments for a given Map, then only the Art Name, MIDI Ch and KS1 will be distributed to Logic. The KS2, Program, Controllers 1/2 etc assignments will be automatically ignored. This optimization allows more than 1000 Maps. For now we updated the Maps amount from 256 to 512 (this expands the Multi Timbral Mode possibilities).

*Q*. Does AG Logic Articulation Control system supports Apple *Main Stage* (MS)?
*A*. Yes - it is 100% compatible. Our system is not dependent from MS non-compatible factors such as: Logic Environment Tools, Embedded Event Note Ch or ArtID; Smart Controls Presets etc. Something more… The new AG iPad Remote Workstation can send multiple Remote messages per Page. For example, if you switch the Page Interface (in the AG iPad RC) it will change the Instrument in the MS automatically and you can use that Page Art Buttons and CC faders to control that MS Instrument immediately.
BTW. We are developing another “AG iPad Remote Workstation PRO” which will offer more than 300 Art Control Presets (powered by the AG EDITOR Articulation Teleport system) per iPad preset.

*Q*. Why Audio Grocery discontinued the “*Event Note Ch & ArtID*" articulation switching methods development?
*A*. Here is the story. AG is a Superior in the Logic MIDI Channel switching since 2005 (the 1st Environment AG Enviro Ch.Switcher was announced in Sonikmatter). After the Logic X release, Audio Grocery released a brand new AG Ch.Switcher PRO and a new AG Enviro Ch.Switcher bundled in the AG Toolkit PRO.
In December 2015 Audio Grocery announced the very first Logic Articulation Software Editor were we released the “Event Note Ch & ArtID” articulation switching methods. The ArtIDs was designed as a 2nd Note Event Articulation enhancement factor. In January 2016 we provided a full ArtID (0-127) and a new Channel Switching system prototype to all AG Testers. The testers returned the following non-positive results:
• The MIDI Channel switching is limited to 16 switching (it is too old for today’s Instruments).
• The Logic ArtIDs (Smart Controls method) does not work with Track Stacks natively. Adding Pre Articulation recall messages such as MFader_19, Program or Control Point triggers etc, is out of the “Note Event Art Embedding” idea.
• Logic ArtIDs system does not work with Software Multi Instrument setups or Environment setups.
• The “Note Event” Ch & ArtID switching method does not work with Instruments which require “Articulation Switching on the Fly”.
• Logic Channel Switching and ArtIDs “Note Event” embedded indicators are not shown in the Logic Time line as Articulation Text symbols or Numbers.
• The Channel Switching and ArtIDs combinations are too complicated. We need a single Ch.& Art Switching system.

Meaning that, Audio Grocery decided to stay away (for a while) from Ch. & ArtID switching methods. The region based *Event Note Ch & ArtID is replaced* by the new *Program Change Articulation switching*! 

*Q*. Would it be possible to *have a MIDI Mapping on the iPad* that could be controlled with a hardware controller?
*A*. Yes. The new AG Remote Control Workstation can communicate (<=>) with any Maschines.

*Q*. Does AG COMPLETE is compatible with *Cubase Maps*?
*A*. At this moment the AG iPad Remote Workstation is compatible. It offers various Art Buttons output definitions such as Note, Controller, After Touch and Program. You can use the “Note” output definition to control the Cubase Maps.
The AG Editor Software protocol is very similar to the Cubase Expression Maps one. We are working on that…

The FAQ list is long. Be welcome to comment or ask new Questions.

Best,
AG


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 11, 2016)

I think I found my answer in the Maps Farm list here: http://www.audiogrocery.com/ag_farm.htm

The iPad Lemur remote workstation looks very interesting. 

Just because I am probably not the only one - I will add - even though I have read a lot about AG Toolkit and use it, I find it incredibly hard to follow the terminology here. I'll keep trying though!


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello Master AG
It looks like another fantastic step in the developement of the AG Toolkit. Congratulation!
There is 2 things very very very boring for me. For those who just want's to deals with Kontakt instances, with instruments in different midi channel, some keyswitch available in each one, is there a way not to always use open editor and then "Run Script", each time i need to play a track? Even if i save a channel strip..? And is there a way ( like it was possible in AG TOOLKIT 3), not to deals with automation? ( Latch, then Read...etc). Infact, i'm only interested in the right keyswith in the right place and be free to setup my keyswitch as i want.
Best !


----------



## A.G (Oct 12, 2016)

mc_deli said:


> I think I found my answer in the Maps Farm list here: http://www.audiogrocery.com/ag_farm.htm
> The iPad Lemur remote workstation looks very interesting.
> I find it incredibly hard to follow the terminology here. I'll keep trying though!



Hello *mc_deli,
*
The http://www.audiogrocery.com/ag_farm.htm (AG Maps Farm link) was announced in December 2015. The list is too old so we will do our best to update it after the AG COMPLETE Module 2 release.

There is nothing hard or new in the terminology here. The exact definition is "*Next Generation*" Logic Articulation System which is blowing my mind as well . It is true that we could develop unique features which are well thought and tested. Keep in mind that the Instruments Articulation Control universal system creation is still a big bone for the most DAW developing companies (except Steinberg). I guess you stack on the new features such as:
• Articulation Maps manual ordering + *magnetic grouping* (New).
• Articulation Maps coloring and *auto ordering by Color* (New).

The official Intro Video demonstrates some of the main features, but it does not show the details. All details are well explained in the brand new HD Video Tutorials which come with the COMPLETE update. Right now I'm away of the AG office development computers. Tomorrow I'll publish a Video where I demonstrate the "Remote Art Re-Mapping", the "Magnetic" and the "Smart Coloring Engine" auto management features. Stay tuned and be welcome to ask about anything which is hard to understand.


----------



## A.G (Oct 13, 2016)

Softmo06004 said:


> is there a way not to always use open editor and then "Run Script", each time i need to play a track?



Hello *Softmo06004*,

If I see correctly you are used to use the Mono Timbral Articulation (single track) switching mode I demonstrate in the new https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPe-5JKxja4&feature=youtu.be (Video with the Berlin Strings) (time 2:56). You are talking about the Maps remote control "Automation Initialization Syndrome" Apple bug, where you open/close the MIDI FX editor to re-initialize the automation after track/channel strip change. 

*#1 SOLVED*: We implemented brand new Remote Control methods in COMPLETE which solve that. For example the new articulation "Direct Remote Control" method (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPe-5JKxja4&feature=youtu.be (Video) time 5:10), does not use any Environment Tools and can be used with any track and any Logic project without any preparations. The Direct Control is based on the Logic Controller Assignments, so you can use a second keyboards, iPad, or any MIDI device which sends Program Change, KS, Control Change, Key Press etc. No troubles at all...



> And is there a way, not to deals with automation? ( Latch, then Read...etc).



*#2 SOLVED*. AG COMPLETE offers two Articulation Maps switching Methods: via Automation and *via Program Change* (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPe-5JKxja4&feature=youtu.be (Video) time 1:38). The Program Change method is exactly what you are looking for. It does not need "Latch/Read" - you just record MIDI in real time (Notes, Program Change, Controllers etc). 
In the Intro Video I demonstrate the PC method with Environment Instrument MULTI, but the PC method can be used with Software Instrument Tracks as well. You can use a 2nd Keyboard, AG iPad remote or split your Master Keyboard and transform the external Remote Key Switches into Program Changes (see the new "Prg" feature in the Remote Tool - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPe-5JKxja4&feature=youtu.be (Video) time 7:09). The Software Instrument regions do not display the custom Program Names indeed but we offer an extra tip shown in our Video tutorials where the Programs are displayed in the Software Instrument regions. Here is a quick snapshot of a real time MIDI recording (Software Instrument track).
Best,
AG


----------



## A.G (Oct 13, 2016)

A.G said:


> Hello *mc_deli,*
> Tomorrow I'll publish a Video where I demonstrate the "Remote Art Re-Mapping", the "Magnetic" and the "Smart Coloring Engine" auto management features.


Hello *mc_deli,*
I published the Video Tutorial about the revolutionary "Magnetic" and "Smart Coloring System" yesterday. This Video also demonstrates how to re-order and make custom mapping for the articulation Remote Key Switches and the Remote Program Changes.


----------



## A.G (Oct 15, 2016)

Dear AG users and friends,

The AG COMPLETE Module 1 release will be delayed till Monday, 17. The reason is the weekend non-business days. The AG Team prefers to have a final checkout of Module 1 and provide it to you.
Best,
AG


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 15, 2016)

bouhouhouh Snif snif...the reason is that This is the perfect days for us to play with


----------



## A.G (Oct 15, 2016)

Softmo06004 said:


> bouhouhouh Snif snif...the reason is that This is the perfect days for us to play with


Ahh, I missed to mention that you will be compensated with a few professional Kontakt KSP & Logic MIDI FX Composer Tools for that minor release delay.


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 16, 2016)

How long is the pre-order for?


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 16, 2016)

A.G said:


> Ahh, I missed to mention that you will be compensated with a few professional Kontakt KSP & Logic MIDI FX Composer Tools for that minor release delay.


Ok Ok you are forgiven


----------



## A.G (Oct 16, 2016)

5Lives said:


> How long is the pre-order for?


Hello,
The Pre-Order will continue till the Module 2 release which is planed for the beginning of November.


----------



## A.G (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi All,
I'd like to inform you that AG COMPLETE Module 1 was released today. We provided a mass Email update notification to all AG Toolkit v1-4 customers. That Email contains a digital "Update Now" payment link so you can update for 25 Euro. If someone of you have not got that Email, please contact us and provide your original AG product Email v1-4. We will provide a new personal update payment link.
Best,
AG


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 17, 2016)

done...


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello Ivan,
Your last release of AG Toolkit v 5 is fantastic! Just one question...in the movie called "1.Remote via 2nd Keyboard"; we can see at 1:20 that Articulation ID Mode is proposed....not in the final version?


----------



## karusz (Oct 18, 2016)

I have bought AG Articulation switcher which is my very first experience in Logic. I would like to say that it is a software with fantastic possibilities and first of all Ivan's support is great, he spent with me a few hours trying to explain as much as he can by himself to let me start. Thank you Ivan and I appreciate your help.


----------



## A.G (Oct 18, 2016)

Softmo06004 said:


> Hello Ivan,
> Your last release of AG Toolkit v 5 is fantastic! Just one question...in the movie called "1.Remote via 2nd Keyboard"; we can see at 1:20 that Articulation ID Mode is proposed....not in the final version?



As I mentioned in the FAQ above we discontinued a few Articulation Maps switching methods because we want to optimize the system. Now there are only Multi Timbral and Mono Timbral modes which are fundamental for all DAWs.
- The old "EXS24" mode is merged with the Mono Timbral Mode. Now the EXS24 ArtIDs are controlled by Program Changes programed into the Maps. That gives you the chance to create EXS24 Articulation groups without destroying the ArtID numbers.
- The "Note Event" and the "Articulation ID" modes shown in the Video in question are discontinued (this is an old Video).
Those modes where replaced by the new Program Change articulation Maps switching method. *The Program Change is the proper world patch changing Standard!*
The ArtID and Channel switching workarounds are very limited and non-standardized methods. They cannot display the custom Art Name patches in the Logic Editors and the timeline, you have to load a Smart Control preset for each track, the Art Ids do not work with Track Stacks, Multi Timbral Instruments, Environment Instruments etc.
Do you want to go into troubles?


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 18, 2016)

Love that you can also edit Program Change in the MIDI editor.


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 19, 2016)

A.G said:


> As I mentioned in the FAQ above we discontinued a few Articulation Maps switching methods because we want to optimize the system. Now there are only Multi Timbral and Mono Timbral modes which are fundamental for all DAWs.
> - The old "EXS24" mode is merged with the Mono Timbral Mode. Now the EXS24 ArtIDs are controlled by Program Changes programed into the Maps. That gives you the chance to create EXS24 Articulation groups without destroying the ArtID numbers.
> - The "Note Event" and the "Articulation ID" modes shown in the Video in question are discontinued (this is an old Video).
> Those modes where replaced by the new Program Change articulation Maps switching method. *The Program Change is the proper world patch changing Standard!*
> ...


Lol surely not
Sure, the Program Change method is fantastic...easy, no environment, easily compatible with old project...
I made a news in my website, wish it would help to have success in France
https://www.showroomaudio.com/2016/...e-software-suite-pour-logic-pro-x-disponible/


----------



## A.G (Oct 19, 2016)

karusz said:


> I have bought AG Articulation switcher which is my very first experience in Logic. I would like to say that it is a software with fantastic possibilities and first of all Ivan's support is great, he spent with me a few hours trying to explain as much as he can by himself to let me start.


You are welcome karusz!



Softmo06004 said:


> I made a news in my website, wish it would help to have success in France
> https://www.showroomaudio.com/2016/...e-software-suite-pour-logic-pro-x-disponible/



Ahh, that's great - thank you a LOT!
By the way the French "Audiofanzine" contacted us and published some articles about the early versions of the Logic Articulation Switching Toolkit. Unfortunately I lost the contracts of the authors. Do you know some guys there?


----------



## Softmo06004 (Oct 19, 2016)

A.G said:


> You are welcome karusz!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pffff no sorry. I will ask a friend of mine, maybe he could give me a name...


----------



## karusz (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello, Ivan from Audiogrocery is preparing the iPad Control for his ArtEditor Pro Logic Articulation Maps Editor. I believe it will be the best tool ever because I was able to beta test and give him some ideas. And the guy is so helpful and listens to composers what they need.


----------



## GdT (Jan 21, 2017)

A.G said:


> The Program Change is the proper world patch changing Standard!


Yes.
I could never understand why software library developers started to use notes to do patch changes.
Didn't they ever read the MIDI spec?
MIDI Program change messages do exactly that - change the patch.


----------



## A.G (Jan 22, 2017)

karusz said:


> Hello, Ivan from Audiogrocery is preparing the iPad Control for his ArtEditor Pro Logic Articulation Maps Editor. I believe it will be the best tool ever because I was able to beta test and give him some ideas.


Thanks Karusz! We provided a Beta test to several AG users (composers) at the beginning of 2017 indeed. After that we implemented lots of updates so stay tuned...



GdT said:


> I could never understand why software library developers started to use notes to do patch changes.



It is very simple - the Key Switches are suitable for a live performance articulation switching. The other reason is that you can use any MIDI Keyboard (piano) which does not offer on-board Program Buttons. 



GdT said:


> Didn't they ever read the MIDI spec?


Sure. For example NI Kontakt offers Program Bank switching which is powered by Program messages, Roland Sound Canvas VA, Steinberg Halion Sonic, VSL Matrix and so on...



GdT said:


> MIDI Program change messages do exactly that - change the patch.


I agree however they *do not change *the patch (of the Software Instruments) in real time in the latest Logic versions because THERE IS A SERIOUS LOGIC *BUG*!!! I noted that the bug is not fixed in LPX 10.3 as well.

*Note:* AG COMPLETE comes with a special bug fix patch which solves the problem. The patch is absolutely invisible for the Logic sequencer and it is not recorded in the MIDI regions or in the automation.
I'll outline it in a separate forum topic soon.


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 23, 2017)

A.G said:


> Thanks



Hi Ivan, is A.G. 5.1 good to go with Logic 10.3?

(I still haven't implemented 5,1 yet so I am thinking to rebuild my template etc. under 10.3...)


----------



## A.G (Jan 23, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Hi Ivan, is A.G. 5.1 good to go with Logic 10.3?
> 
> (I still haven't implemented 5,1 yet so I am thinking to rebuild my template etc. under 10.3...)



1. There are no reports about any problems.
2. By the way v5.2 is coming soon, so you can wait for a while if you want to have a rock solid brand new template...
The upcoming version will come with AG PRO Orchestral templates which are specially designed for the new iPad (Software Instruments) bidirectional control, as well as an unique Studio equipment MIDI control (user customization directly within the Instrument track).


----------



## mc_deli (Jan 23, 2017)

A.G said:


> 1. There are no reports about any problems.
> 2. By the way v5.2 is coming soon, so you can wait for a while if you want to have a rock solid brand new template...
> The upcoming version will come with AG PRO Orchestral templates which are specially designed for the new iPad (Software Instruments) bidirectional control, as well as an unique Studio equipment MIDI control (user customization directly within the Instrument track).


Sounds good. I'll wait for that!


----------



## karusz (Jan 28, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf - come to Tarnów where I am right now if you know where it is. I am glad where there is some connection between software creators and composers who know the way they would like to work. And programmers who listen.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 11, 2017)

I can only concur to what's been said already: AG Toolkit v5 is a great update and has made it so much easier to work with my sample libraries!

I had not tried the new editor until now (previously I used my manually programmed maps). WOW - creating maps for VSL Dimension Strings and Orchestral Strings went in a breeze! The latter contained 249 articulations in a multitimbral configuration and it took me about 10 minutes to have everything entered. After that it's pretty much plug and play.

The editor is a huge game changer, which puts the Toolkit way beyond its competitors (at least in my view)!

I'm sure that the Lemur controller will be equally mind-blowing! Thanks again to AG for providing us with a solution to manage orchestral libraries in Logic.


----------



## ZenFaced (Feb 11, 2017)

How does this compare to SkiSwitcher?


----------



## A.G (Feb 13, 2017)

Hans-Peter said:


> AG Toolkit v5 is a great update and has made it so much easier to work with my sample libraries!
> 
> The editor is a huge game changer, which puts the Toolkit way beyond its competitors (at least in my view)!



Dear Hans-Peter,
Thanks for your kind comment. The AG Logic Articulation Maps EDITOR batch editing functions, the dual Maps Teleport (Logic & iPad) and the 100% Key Commands control make it number one indeed - nothing can be compared to it (including the Cubase Maps Editor which does not offer such features and takes much more time for Maps creation). In any case I highly appreciate any Steinberg development (they are pioneers in the Art Maps) and we will do our best to make our Logic AG EDITOR Maps presets <=> Cubase Expression Maps presets compatible...



ZenFaced said:


> How does this compare to SkiSwitcher?



I cannot comment other products here, I only can explore what is specific or unique for the AG Logic Articulation Switching system.

*The Articulation Maps & Triggering Methods*

There are different Instruments offered on the market which switch the Articulations via MIDI Channel change, one or two Key Switches, KS + CC, Program etc.
AG system is similar to the Cubase Expression Maps.
Each AG Map can be a collection of several assignments such as: MIDI Channel, Two Key Switches, a Program Change, two Control Changes, Key Switch Latch assignment, Group, Color, Articulation Name, Instrument Name and a lot of (custom export) prefixes. You set the Maps assignments according to the Instrument specifics. For example for "EW Play", "LASS", you set just a MIDI Channel or MIDI Channel + KS1.

The AG Articulation Map multiple assignments are triggered by a *single *event such as:
• A *Region* Automation Control Point (recommended). The Map triggering event is embedded into the MIDI region and the Articulation Name is shown in the Main Window or in the *Piano Roll* editor time line. You press the Logic RECORD and record MIDI music and Articulation switching in one go.
• A *Track* Automation Control Point (optional). This method is direct and does not use any Environment Remote control tool, however you must toggle the Latch/Read automation modes before and after recording.
• A *Program* Change MIDI event. This method *is not automation based*. It is absolutely direct and not dependent from the DAW buffer. Apple announced the Program Change new behavior in v10.2.2 - I think. For example if you have a Note event on bar 4.1.1.1 and you insert a Program there, then the Program event is placed on 4.1.1.1 as well but before the Note event. The Program is triggered before the Note - respectively the AG Map events! Unlike the MIDI Channel and Art ID, the Programs are shown with their real Map names and colors in the Event List - which is unique for our system!

*Note*: Audio Grocery *discontinued the Note Embedded* Maps Triggering methods:
• Maps switching via the Note Event MIDI Channel.
• Maps switching via the Note Event Articulation ID.
The MIDI Channels are limited to 16 - you are limited to 16 switching. Both, the MIDI Channel and the Art ID methods send the Articulation switching data during the Note ON (start) which is *a big problem* for the Instruments which offer dynamic "on the fly" articulations which must be recalled in the middle of a layering Note or before the Note release. The AG Environment Channel Switcher is still in the "Former Tools" AG pack for those who need it.


*Logic Articulation Maps EDITOR Software*

The Logic Environment and the MIDI FX Scripter are nice "home made" tools inside Logic but they are quite limited for building a Professional Articulation control system.
The AG Maps EDITOR is a revolutionary software development which can communicate with Logic, other applications, iPads etc.
The *goal *is the new AG COMPLETE system - see the image below!
The EDITOR allows you to create complex Articulations Maps Preset for a few minutes, order the maps as you want, make groups, colors, import another Preset and merge it with the current Maps Preset etc.
Finally you have an Articulation Maps Preset which can be teleported to Logic and to the iPad AG Lemur Maps Remote Control workstation just for seconds thanks to the revolutionary *Dual Teleport *.






*
AG LEMUR iPad Remote Control Workstation *

We developed an unique Smart layout automatic system which creates custom layout for each teleported Preset *automatically*. After the Maps Teleport the AG LEMUR does the following:
• The amount of the Articulation Buttons is created automatically according to the Maps amount.
• The Buttons are named automatically according to the Articulation Names.
• The Group Labels and the Art Buttons are colored automatically according to the Groups colors made in the EDITOR. The Logic Articulations match those colors as well.
• If the articulation group contains more than 8 articulations, then a new buttons column is created and shifted to the right automatically.
• The Groups labels are re-sized automatically according to the group columns.
• The new (v1.1) version offers a quick label and presets selector (window) where you can see all teleported Maps with their Full Names and switch quickly to that Preset.
• The new (v1.1) version comes with extra Bidirectional "Recall" system which works with the Software Instrument tracks and the Environment Instrument tracks as well as with the Standard and the Multi-Timbral Instruments.

There are tons of new features we implemented in the upcoming release. We will release version 1.1 directly very soon...

*Standard & Multi Timbral Instrument Support*

AG MID FX Articulation Switcher behaves as an Articulation Player which runs the teleported Maps according to the Maps mode:
• The *Mono-Timral* mode works with the Standard Logic Instruments track(s) (Ch.All), where you switch the Articulations using that single track. That mode switches the performance MIDI Channel and the multi Articulations (if any) on the fly.
The Multi Timbrality is achieved by sorting the Instruments by kind. One track for 1st Violins, another track for 2nd Violins, another for Violas etc.

• The *Multi-Timbral *Mode is *UNIQUE* ! It can be used with standard Multi-Timbral Instruments and Environment Multi Instruments.
Logic is *limited to 256* Instruments. This is not enough for massive Orchestral templates, that's why we offer a true Multi-Timbral Maps powered by our MIDI FX Player. The Multi Timbral Instruments breaks down the 256 Instrument limitation so *the composers can run up to 4096 Instruments*.

*AG Articulation Maps Library (AG Maps FARM)*

AG COMPLETE comes with thousands of Articulation Maps Presets (powered by the ultimate dual teleport). Here is a short list of it:






There are much more features which are well shown in the Videos explored in this topic.

ZenFaced, go to the other product you are talking about, get info about it and do your own comparison.

AG


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 13, 2017)

ZenFaced said:


> How does this compare to SkiSwitcher?



Zenfaced,
I don't have any experience with SkiSwitcher, so I can't comment on how it compares to AG Logic Toolkit in detail. However, from looking at the feature list of the Toolkit and comparing that to other offerings (such as SkiSwitcher, but also Cubase Expression Maps), it appears to me that AG is ahead of the game not just on one but on many ends. To my knowledge no other articulation system offers a dedicated application for creating maps quickly (not to mention in that detail). The fact that you can customise everything to your liking (and do that at an incredible speed; all done within a couple of minutes) were enough reasons for me to have decided for AG Toolkit.


----------



## Hans-Peter (Feb 13, 2017)

A.G said:


> Dear Hans-Peter,
> Thanks for your kind comment. The AG Logic Articulation Maps EDITOR batch editing functions, the dual Maps Teleport (Logic & iPad) and the 100% Key Commands control make it number one indeed - nothing can be compared to it (including the Cubase Maps Editor which does not offer such features and takes much more time for Maps creation). In any case I highly appreciate any Steinberg development (they are pioneers in the Art Maps) and we will do our best to make our Logic AG EDITOR Maps presets <=> Cubase Expression Maps presets compatible...
> AG



AG,
Great stuff - and I'm so hyped about the Lemur iPad Remote Control Workstation! Finally I won't have to worry about programming Lemur templates for my libraries. Very much looking forward to this new feature!


----------



## mc_deli (Feb 14, 2017)

@A.G When do you expect 5.2 to be ready and what is "Studio equipment MIDI control"?


----------



## A.G (Feb 15, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> @A.G When do you expect 5.2 to be ready and what is "Studio equipment MIDI control"?


Hello mc_deli,
There is a release delay indeed, because we decided to implement lots of useful new features in the iPad AG LEMUR Workstation so we will release v1.1 directly. Now it is completed and all Video tutorials about the Lemur Workstation are ready as well (at least 10 worldwide composers tested it in January, returning 100% positive feedback).

The new "Logic Studio Equipment MIDI Control" (SEMC) is a next generation DAW feature.
In short:
Imagine that there is a lovely GUI (per Instrument Track) where you can map a "Presets" number recalling of several Studio MIDI Devices.
EXAMPLE: Lets say you have recorded a Wind Instrument and select the 1st Violins Track.
The moment you select the 1st Violins Track and press the AG Lemur "Recall" button (or a button on your Master Keyboard, a Pedal Switch etc.) then the following happens:
1. AG Lemur Workstation switches to the 1st Violins Preset automatically.
2. Your Master Keyboard switches to the "Strings" performance Preset which uses a special velocity curve and sensitivity for a Strings performance.
3. The Motor MIDI Mixer (or a digital one) switches to the correspondent Strings Instrument Preset so you can control the parameters of the selected Instrument using physical Faders, Knobs etc (AG Lemur offers virtual Faders and Knobs which can be used as well).

This is just an example - the devices can be a second iPad, a Studio Hardware FX etc. The devices Presets' recall can be triggered directly from the Logic track as well. I will announce the SEMC in details in a separate thread when it is ready. Give us some time to finish the SEMC last step development and to create a Video tutor for it. It is essential for the AG LEMUR Articulation Control Workstation, that's why we hold down the 5.2 release.

AG


----------

